
Transit’s public transportation app gets a big overhaul and $2.4M in funding - sethbannon
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/20/transits-public-transportation-tracking-app-gets-a-big-overhaul-and-2-4m-in-funding/
======
synparb
It's much more entertaining and useful to read about the overhaul from Transit
itself: [https://medium.com/transit-app/transit-4-0-is-now-
live-2329f...](https://medium.com/transit-app/transit-4-0-is-now-
live-2329f60fb3bb)

------
thex10
This is great news. Transit's experience is the best in the field.

~~~
noobermin
It's a godsend for people like me whose public transportation service doesn't
have a dedicated app.

~~~
dajohnson89
Even if your city did have a dedicated app, it's almost certainly awful.

------
edwhitesell
It's too bad more transportation/government organizations weren't investing in
OneBusAway.org instead. It's Open Source and was* pretty well supported.

[*] I can't speak to the current status, but my wife was the PM on the team
that pulled the project from University of Washington in to Sound Transit.

------
eevilspock
I reported a bug in Transit 4.0 yesterday and got prompt response directly
from the CTO, Guillaume Campagna, along with a promise of a fix.

The live bus tracking was great, but the new GO feature makes it even better.

------
gkop
How does Transit compare with Moovit? Should I switch from Moovit to Transit?
(Moovit is at $81MM in funding according to Crunchbase and works better than
Google Maps in my experience in SF)

~~~
kstrauser
Moovit looks pretty and I like the whole "leveling up" idea, but it was
terribly inaccurate for the AC Transit routes I take most often. Transit and
other apps would have live arrival times within a minute or two of each other,
but Moovit would either lack information or be half a departure cycle off as
often as not. I gave up trusting it and went back to Transit.

------
ChrisArchitect
swear by this app for a few years at least; great for regular home region, but
have also used it on while travelling in other countries without hesitation

A-B trip planning seems a departure from their humble/minimal roots, but obv.
somewhere they have to go, so good on them

------
Apocryphon
Always nice to see success from startups outside of the SF/NY hotspot.

------
ben_jones
Corollary: how many developers of public transportation apps use public
transportation, and how many of them use _low-end_ public transportation where
the environment and process may be totally different?

I see from the screenshots many examples of the app giving transit
instructions for what is perceived to be optimal usage, but if I were say in a
bad area of Chicago would that be advice I should follow?

Furthermore if children or minors were making use of this app would they be
receiving the right information?

I'm not trying to bash the app, it's cool, but it has me thinking..

~~~
koenigdavidmj
Then somebody in the media brands your feature the "avoid black people
button". Not the kind of publicity I want, personally.

